

Think Distributed: Live from Strangeloop 2013 [video] - cmeiklejohn
http://thinkdistributed.io/blog/2013/09/18/live-from-strangeloop-2013.html

======
gtani
bookmarked for later (50 minute video). I recognize 3 of 4 panelists as
topnotch engineers whose blogs and mailing list posts i read carefully, the
4th probably is as well, just unfamiliar.

------
densone
Good stuff!

